# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Pop screws questions.

## Godzirra

Hi hi all, 
Ive noticed some of my ceiling screws have popped (pimple effect) and probably caused by me going into the roof space. I have also noticed that there are also some dimples where the screws are, where the plaster has shrunk.  There are lots of tuts on repairing the pop screws. The question is with the dimples, what do you do? Add another layer of top coat to it to smooth it out? 
cheers!

----------


## phild01

You might find with the pimples the screws were driven through stud adhesive which is a no-no. If so I would remove those screws and relocate them.

----------


## Rod Dyson

> Hi hi all, 
> Ive noticed some of my ceiling screws have popped (pimple effect) and probably caused by me going into the roof space. I have also noticed that there are also some dimples where the screws are, where the plaster has shrunk.  There are lots of tuts on repairing the pop screws. The question is with the dimples, what do you do? Add another layer of top coat to it to smooth it out? 
> cheers!

  Put another screw either side of the popped screw. Then scrape off the "pimple" and coat the screws like normal.

----------

